
Ace inhibitors as a potential risk factor for fatal Covid-19 - SQL2219
https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m810/rr-2
======
refurb
This article is a great example of why self-experimentation can make things
worse.

A few days ago there was much discussion on taking ACE inhibitors
prophylactically to prevent infection.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22534977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22534977)

~~~
ethbro
This is how science works.

The user you linked to is making a more or less informed decision. It would be
terrible to recommend their course of action to the entire world population.

But if they want to self-dose, at low, arguably proven-safe concentrations,
then that's their business.

Biology is a messy, several-of-orders-of-magnitude more complex topic.

~~~
refurb
What the user was doing was NOT science. It's just random experimentation.

There is nothing you can learn from a one-off experiment like that.

That said, you are correct that they have every right to take whatever drug
they want. However, i think it nicely highlights the risk of taking something
and having it make things worse.

------
yokaze
"The Council on Hypertension of the European Society of Cardiology wish to
highlight the lack of any evidence supporting harmful effect of ACE-I and ARB
in the context of the pandemic COVID-19 outbreak."

[https://www.escardio.org/Councils/Council-on-
Hypertension-(C...](https://www.escardio.org/Councils/Council-on-
Hypertension-\(CHT\)/News/position-statement-of-the-esc-council-on-
hypertension-on-ace-inhibitors-and-ang)

------
SQL2219
[https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanres/PIIS2213-2600...](https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanres/PIIS2213-2600\(20\)30116-8.pdf)

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41569-020-0360-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41569-020-0360-5)

